# Genie HR34 deleted all my recordings! HELP!!



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

Yesterday, had a lot of recordings from even two years past. 60% full.

Today, came home and turned on the directv and checked my recordings and everything is gone besides something that recorded at 7pm tonight.

What happened?

Did an update cause this?



Anyway I can get them back? What troubleshooting steps could i do?


This is sooooooo upsetting.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

It's a rare problem. First thing to try is resetting your Genie (red button behind front panel access card door). If the recordings don't reappear after that, then they're gone. Chances are that your DVR's hard drive is dying. If you decide to replace your HR34, be sure to insist on an HR44/54 Genie instead.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Only *Menu/Settings/Reset/Reset Everything* can do what you are describing.

What does *Menu/Settings/Info&Test* have for _Software_?


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

litzdog911 said:


> It's a rare problem. First thing to try is resetting your Genie (red button behind front panel access card door). If the recordings don't reappear after that, then they're gone. Chances are that your DVR's hard drive is dying. If you decide to replace your HR34, be sure to insist on an HR44/54 Genie instead.


I did the red button reset and nothing besides the recordings that happened after the fact.

I also went to select during the red button reset and did the short SMART and long SMART test. 
both failed.

So it must be the hard drive. The problem is, I didn't see any signs of it dying! No lag, no deletions, nothing wrong. And now its recording just fine again!!

What the heck!?! ughhhhh



Drucifer said:


> Only *Menu/Settings/Reset/Reset Everything* can do what you are describing.
> 
> What does *Menu/Settings/Info&Test* have for _Software_?


I definitely did not do that (regarding reset everything).

oxac8 12/3


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Perform a BIST (Built-in Self Test). Reset your HR34. Using your DIRECTV remote press Select when "Just a few more seconds" appears on the screen. This will bring up the BIST menu. Follow the prompts.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

If you like the HR34, get an external SATA drive.
My hard drive died and it ended up being the internal hard drive power circuits that were going bad.
But I did not want to move to the peanut remote that the new Genies use.

Sorry about your recordings. Fly your flag at half staff today.


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

MysteryMan said:


> Perform a BIST (Built-in Self Test). Reset your HR34. Using your DIRECTV remote press Select when "Just a few more seconds" appears on the screen. This will bring up the BIST menu. Follow the prompts.


I did this. However it only lets me press select when it says running self check. I then press utilities and it gives me three options.
Clear cache
Smart short test
Smart long test

both tests failed, like i said above previously.

looks like im out of luck?


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

armophob said:


> If you like the HR34, get an external SATA drive.
> My hard drive died and it ended up being the internal hard drive power circuits that were going bad.
> But I did not want to move to the peanut remote that the new Genies use.
> 
> Sorry about your recordings. Fly your flag at half staff today.


i rather get the new HR44.

what would an external SATA drive do anyways?

no way to recover my recordings?


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

also what is a good number to call directv at? i do not want to pay anything for a new dvr and want some compensation for the troubles. I mean i lost 2.5 years worth of stuff and sentimental stuff as well.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The only thing you'd pay without the Protection Plan is shipping, and that is commonly waived I think. You might not get a 44 though, there is no way to guarantee that.

External drive really just allows more recording space and to keep series links. Actual recordings are tied to the DVR and are unplayable on a replacement unless they were recorded over the air through an antenna and AM21.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jtstp17 said:


> i rather get the new HR44.
> 
> what would an external SATA drive do anyways?
> 
> no way to recover my recordings?


DIRECTV will replace your failing HR34 but you may get another HR34 for a replacement. The only sure way of getting a HR44 is by purchase from Solid Signal. You can go that route and ask DIRECTV for credit but there's no guarantee.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jtstp17 said:


> also what is a good number to call directv at? i do not want to pay anything for a new dvr and want some compensation for the troubles. I mean i lost 2.5 years worth of stuff and sentimental stuff as well.


dont get attached to any content, all DVRs will fail eventually. There is nothing wrong with this DVR failing, it did its job when it worked. Your next DVR will suffer the same way

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

jtstp17 said:


> also what is a good number to call directv at? i do not want to pay anything for a new dvr and want some compensation for the troubles. I mean i lost 2.5 years worth of stuff and sentimental stuff as well.


I wouldn't try playing the compensation for troubles angle. They owe you nothing as far as that is concerned. DVR's are intended for time shifting, not long term storage. If you choose to use one for long term storage and the DVR fails, then that's just too bad. Besides, making silly demands will hurt you in getting the more important thing that you really want.

Instead, I would tell them that you were having problems with your HR34 before the hard drive failure (take a look at some of the "I want an HR44 to replace my HR34" type threads for the problems that other people are having. I would tell the CSR that you won't accept a replacement HR34 and ask that they fill out a "Specific Model Request Form" requesting an HR44. If they CSR doesn't know what that is or gives you a hard time, ask to speak with his/her supervisor.


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bill Broderick said:


> I wouldn't try playing the compensation for troubles angle. They owe you nothing as far as that is concerned. DVR's are intended for time shifting, not long term storage. If you choose to use one for long term storage and the DVR fails, then that's just too bad. Besides, making silly demands will hurt you in getting the more important thing that you really want.
> 
> Instead, I would tell them that you were having problems with your HR34 before the hard drive failure (take a look at some of the "I want an HR44 to replace my HR34" type threads for the problems that other people are having. I would tell the CSR that you won't accept a replacement HR34 and ask that they fill out a "Specific Model Request Form" requesting an HR44. If they CSR doesn't know what that is or gives you a hard time, ask to speak with his/her supervisor.


thank you all for your responses.

i will definitely take this approach. thanks again.


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

jtstp17 said:


> thank you all for your responses.
> 
> i will definitely take this approach. thanks again.


so i called support and got a guy who had me walk through troubleshooting (which i have done these tests).

he said it is odd that the hard drive smart tests are failing but the dvr is able to still record. it should not be doing that.

he mentioned newer models so i asked if there was a way to get the 44. he said there is no way to ensure that and it is luck of the draw. i asked if a supervisor could approve a specific model request form and he said there is no such thing.

he set up the replacement. i will try another support agent later and hope they will get me a 44.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jtstp17 said:


> so i called support and got a guy who had me walk through troubleshooting (which i have done these tests).
> 
> *he said it is odd that the hard drive smart tests are failing but the dvr is able to still record. it should not be doing that.*
> 
> ...


A failing HDD acts many different ways. Sometimes is just shot and quits completely, other times it has bad sectors but can continue working. But even then a failing hard drive will never get better, so at any sign of failure is best to replace.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

Amazon has the HR44 a lot cheaper than Solid signal.

http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR44-Genie-Server/dp/B00DGXZ4O0


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

reubenray said:


> Amazon has the HR44 a lot cheaper than Solid signal.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-HR44-Genie-Server/dp/B00DGXZ4O0


As long as they are an authorized dealer. Not sure why, but having their email address on their be a gmail account gives me pause.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jtstp17 said:


> I did the red button reset and nothing besides the recordings that happened after the fact.
> 
> I also went to select during the red button reset and did the short SMART and long SMART test.
> both failed.
> ...


http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HRhas *0x1AC8* for Dec 3rd for the HR34-700. That is NOT a NR (National Release)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The S.M.A.R.T. tests can recognize imminent drive failures before they happen. By monitoring current, temperatures, voltages, and bit error rates they can tell when things are starting to go bad. Or if the drive has to use backup sectors. 

So when S.M.A.R.T. says replace--do it as quickly as possible.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Kerry (Jul 18, 2008)

had the excat same think happen to me with an hr44. Deleted all my recordings on dec the 9th. history says was unable to retain program information (2003). All recordings since the 9th are working fine. Sucks though had a lot of stuff to watch for this winter.


----------



## jtstp17 (Feb 28, 2013)

I ended up getting a 34 from the replacement shipment.

I called and had to talk to multiple people for an hour. Finally got a lady in case management and she scheduled a service call out and sent a return for the replacement 34.

She was very helpful and noted in the service call to bring a HR44.

Today, the tech came out and had a HR44 and set it up!

Thank goodness


----------

